# Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m



## Rheophilius (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

die Angelei´mit der Kopfrute und kurzer Schnur ist die einzige feine Friedfischangelei, die ich bisher noch nicht praktiziert habe.
Vornehmlich der Kosten wegen. Nur um mal auszuprobieren sind mir 1000 - 1500 Euro doch etwas viel.

Ich beabsichtige mit Rute kleine bis mittlere Weißfische (Brassen bis etwa 30 cm) in einer alten, kleinen Kiesgrube zu beangeln, brauche also keine Karpfenstange. Die Rute sollte etwa 11 m lang sein, mit Extension vielleicht 13 m, Pi mal Daumen 1000g wiegen und preislich bis 350 Euro liegen.

Könnt ihr mir da etwa empfheln?


----------



## Borg (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Ich würde da einfach mal die Browning Silicium in den Raum werfen. Eine hervorragende Rute und als Set auf der Bucht zu nem guten Preis zu bekommen.

Die Rute war auch meine Einsteigerrute und ich fische sie auch heute noch total gerne. Damit ist feines Fischen auf Rotaugen & Co. ebenso möglich, wie auch das Fischen auf grössere Exemplare. Zumindest hatte ich bei grossen Brassen und Karpfen noch keine Probleme damit.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

wenn ich mal kurz was in den raum fragen darf:wieso benennt browning die meisten oder einige ruten nach elementen? Ich meine Silicium,Thallium,Beryllium usw?
Ach schau mal bei Askari das hatte ein Kollege von m ir sich mal für 120 euro glaube ich ne 11meter stipp bestellt.bisjetzt hatte der noch nie probleme damit...
mfg#h#h#h


----------



## Rheophilius (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Hallo,



> Ach schau mal bei Askari das hatte ein Kollege von m ir sich mal für 120 euro glaube ich ne 11meter stipp bestellt.



Eigen- oder Fremdmarke?


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

kogha
eigenmarke


----------



## Reborn84 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Em gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Kopf und Stipprute??


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

hm stipprute denke ich ma kann auch ne bolo sein .manche sagen ja immer extra unberingte stipprute.ich hab aber ka ist nur ne vermutung
mfg#h#h


----------



## kaic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Hallo,

schau dir mal die neue Sniper oder Sniper Pro von Browning an.
in 11m sind das absolute Top-Geräte zu einem tollen Preis

Grüße KAI


----------



## Dunraven (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Naja Stipprute kann auch eine Telestippe sein, also eine Whip. Mit Kopfrute verbindet man dann doch eher die absteckbare Put in/Put over Rute mit verkürzter Schnur und Gummizug.

Die Frage nach den Elementen ist sicher leicht zu beantworten, ob meine Antwort dann aber richtig ist kann ich nur vermuten. Namen sind nun einmal geschützt. Schau auf die Autohersteller, die haben sich schon wer weiß was für Namen schützen lassen damit sie für das nächste Modell noch was haben. Das Problem ist auch einen Namen zu finden der nicht belastet ist. Schlechtes Beispiel war da der Nissan Pajero, denn in Spanien ist Pajero (oder ähnlich geschrieben) anscheinend das Wort für Wichser (schau selbst bei LEO nach). Ich erinnere mich noch an die Comedians die darauf hin mal den Werbespot für den Pajero aus spanischer Sicht erklärt haben. Willkommen im Land der wilden Wichser. 

Du siehst das es schwer ist weil einige gute Namen geschützt sind und neue eben auch eine Bedeutung in irgendeinem Land haben kann von der man so nichts weiß, die aber dem Verkauf abträglich ist (was fährst Du denn für einen Wagen? Ich fahre einen Wichser bzw. Hallo ich hätte gerne einen Wichser). Aus diesem Grund sind eben Namen beliebt die eine große Vielfalt bieten (Elemente gibt es ja einige und man verbindet ja auch positive Eigenschaften mit vielen) und die halt eine Bedeutung haben bei der man sich weltweit sicher sein kann das es nichts unangenehmes ist.

Und dafür das ich jetzt das eine schweinische Wort mehrfach benutzt habe entschuldige ich mich, aber es ist nun einmal ein reales Beispiel das die Problematik ideal erklärt.

So, jetzt aber zur Kopfrute.
Ich will da die günstigen Shimano Ruten noch ins Gespräch bringen.

SHIMANO 
Technium XT-B mit Zubehör
2x Kit 4
+ Futteral

*€ 390,00

*
SHIMANO
Technum BX 1300 mit Zubehör
2 x Kit 4  
und Futteral
*€ 390,00

*SHIMANO Exage PRO 1450
+ 3x Kit 2
+ Tasche

*€ 450,00

*SJa, sie sind etwas über dem Preis, dafür aber eben mit Kits und mind. 13m (was immer besser ist als mit Extension auf 13m zu kommen). Klar kann man keine Top Ruten erwarten, aber ohne letztes Teil sind solche Ruten normal echt gut für ihr Geld, und auch auf der vollen Länge kann man sie noch fischen.

Ich habe letztens auch einen Kollegen begleitet zum Rutenkauf, und im Laden beim halten der Rute hat dann die Exage uns überzeugt gegenüber den beiden anderen. Was aber nicht bedeutet das die schlecht sind, aber den Aufpreis war sie eben deutlich wert. Sie lag uns beiden besser in der Hand und die zweiteiligen Kits sind allein schon knapp 3m lang. Als Zubehör hat mein Kumpel noch für 50 Euro ein Teil 3 gekauft damit er ein langes Top Set hatte.


----------



## DerStipper (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Schau mal im Secondhand vom Matchangler. Da ist gerade ne 11m Sensas drin.


----------



## Borg (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*



kaic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau dir mal die neue Sniper oder Sniper Pro von Browning an.
> in 11m sind das absolute Top-Geräte zu einem tollen Preis
> ...



Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig, da dies ganz neue Ruten von Browning sind (Katalog 2011) und ich stark bezweifel, dass die bisher ausgiebig getestet oder geangelt wurden ....wenn sie denn dann überhaupt schon irgendwo zu haben ist. 

In der aktuellen "Matchangler" gibt es zwar einen Kurztest, aber jeder, der die Zeitung liest weiss, dass die Tests dort etwas mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind, da ich in dieser Zeitschrift noch nicht einen einzigen Test gelesen habe, wo ein Produkt verissen wurde...schaut man sich an, wer einer der Hauptwerbeträger dieser Zeitschrift ist, weiss man auch warum .

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selber bin absoluter Browning-Fan und fische auch ausschliesslich diese Marke, aber es ist halt nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt. Bei der Snyper kommt halt hinzu, dass die speziell für kommerzielle Karpfengewässer entwickelt wurde, wo die Anforderungen ja etwas anders sind als beim feinen Friedfischangeln. Wenn ich für meine Begriffe "fein" auf Friedfisch angel, dann nehm ich in der Regel die Silicium. Wenn gröberes Material benötigt wird oder ich in Strömungen fische, dann die Z4.

Wenn es aber nur ums mal ausprobieren geht, würde ich mal schauen, ob es nicht günstig im momentanen Abverkauf noch ne Z1 oder Z3 günstig gibt. Alternativ vielleicht auch noch ne Pro Canal, die liegt so bei 120,- € und langt zum ausprobieren allemale...ist allerdings ohne Extension nur 9,5 m lang.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*



Borg schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig, da dies ganz neue Ruten von Browning sind (Katalog 2011) und ich stark bezweifel, dass die bisher ausgiebig getestet oder geangelt wurden ....wenn sie denn dann überhaupt schon irgendwo zu haben ist.




Denk dran das er Browning Teamangler ist. Wenn schon einer die getestet hat dann doch am wahrscheinlichsten die Browning Leute.  Von daher vermute ich mal das er sie durchaus schon mal in der Hand hatte (wobei Du sicher recht hast mit dem ausgiebig, dafür reichen ein paar Test nicht aus, das zeigt immer erst die Praxis, aber für Tendenzen reicht es ja).


----------



## Rheophilius (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn bei den Italienern und Franzosen aus?

z.B. 
Garbolino Squad-Max Competition 3
oder
Tubertini Cobra 271


----------



## kaic (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*

@borg

also ich habe eine Sniper pro im Futteral und auch schon geangelt. weiß also wovon ich spreche. würde keine Rute empfehlen die ich nicht selbst kenne.

viele Grüße KAI#h


----------



## Brassenwilli (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einstiegs Kopfrute 11 m*



Borg schrieb:


> ...........da dies ganz neue Ruten von Browning sind (Katalog 2011) und ich stark bezweifel, dass die bisher ausgiebig getestet oder geangelt wurden ....wenn sie denn dann überhaupt schon irgendwo zu haben ist..............



Moin,
die Ruten sind zwar neu und erstmalig im Katalog 2011 der Öffentlichkeit, also uns Anglern, zugängig gemacht worden aber Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass alle Ruten, bevor sie im Katalog erscheinen, bereits in einer ausgiebigen Testreihe auf Herz und Nieren geprüft worden sind.

Auch wenn die Ruten erst jetzt im neuen Katalog erschienen sind so waren sie für den Handel bereits ab ca. Jahresmitte verfügbar.

Ich habe die Ruten schon in der Hand gehabt und kann die Aussagen des Katalogs nur bestätigen, es sind Arbeitstiere sowohl für "Grobe" als auch für das "Feine",  auch das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis passt, zumindest aus meiner Sicht der Dinge.


----------

